# This is kind of funny..



## Katie (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought this was cute!!
http://brisky.com/8/index.php?_fa=viewp ... 23&cid=341

Spine Shine!!! Ha! I love this website!!!


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmm...does it work, I wonder?


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Just sounds like someone trying to get rich off a hair brained idea. :roll: Obviously they don't know much about hedgies or they would have called the "spines" quills. :roll: :lol:


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

They probably called the quills 'spines' for the sake of the cutsie rhyme. (Spine Shine)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Spines is quite a common word used to describe their quills.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I think it's a cute idea, that would be great if it worked. 

I know I have a billion and one products from horse shows, to try to get the horses all super shiny!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

What jumps in my mind is ARE THER ANY HEALTH PROBLEMS??? i mean, just cause its natural ingrediants doesn't mean that there are no hazards. Snake venom, for example, could be called natural. (I know thats not in it, but i'm just showing how things that are not the greatest to have on you can be natural.)


----------

